# Ranitomeya imitators Breeding



## Scpenn12 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a group of 4 imitators in a 50 gallon tank with a large amount of vegetation. I have had multiple clutches of what appears to be nonfertilized white eggs in canisters and hidden against the wall. I have recently had my male even carrying a tadpole on his back. The aquarium has a waterfall and large water area unsuitable for development of tadpole growth and have added a water basin of tadpole water approximately 2 inches in depth. I know standard imitators are pretty good at raising tadpoles on their own but am wondering at this point if I need to be more aggressive with removing what asssumes to be fertilized eggs, providing a better environment for placement of tadpoles or need to separate competing frogs. Appreciate input!


----------



## Scpenn12 (Nov 11, 2014)

Supplement every other feeding with both rep cal calcium-vit d and multivitamins


----------

